# Server di produzione

## kaio

Secondo voi per un server di produzione che deve fare: webserver, server di posta  etc..., che deve avere un alto uptime è meglio usare installazioni GRP oppure da stage? 

E per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti fixare solo i problemi di sicurezza?

Meglio Reiserfs4 o XFS come filesystem che gestisca anche le quote disco?

Grazie mille in anticipo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Secondo voi per un server di produzione che deve fare: webserver, server di posta  etc..., che deve avere un alto uptime è meglio usare installazioni GRP oppure da stage?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti fixare solo i problemi di sicurezza?

 

io ho dei server in produzione che ho installato da stage1, e che aggiorno ogni-quando-ne-ho-voglia, ma comunque spesso (si parla di aggiornamento ogni 4 gg al massimo). li aggiorno in fretta solo quando esce un security advisor che li guarda.

per la differenza tra stage e grp... io te l'ho detto: parto sempre da stage1. l'unica cosa che im sento di dirti è di non fare la vaccata di mettere cose strane tra le CFLAGS e le USE. un serve di produzione deve funzionare, e lo deve fare sempre. non me ne frega niente se è un po' più lento di quello che potrebbe offrire sfruttandolo bene. non voglio permettermi di avere un sistema instabile o aggiornamenti che falliscono.

per farti un'idea... questa è una parte del mio tipico make.conf per server:

```
USE="acl imap ldap maildir nptl posix tcpd userlocales xml -X -alsa -gnome -gtk -kde -qt"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe"
```

----------

## gutter

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Secondo voi per un server di produzione che deve fare: webserver, server di posta  etc..., 
> 
> 

 

Non penso che nei GRP ci sia tutto il sw che ti servirà.

 *kaio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti fixare solo i problemi di sicurezza?
> 
> 

 

Io sono dell'opinione che su un server di produzione meno si tocca meglio è, quindi aggiornerei solo lo stretto indispensabile.

 *kaio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meglio Reiserfs4 o XFS come filesystem che gestisca anche le quote disco?
> 
> 

 

Tu metteresti Reiser4 su un server di produzione  :Shocked: 

Metti una bella ext3 e non ci pensare più. O al massimi Reiser3.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh, il metodo di installazione che centra con lo scopo per cui stai tirando su il server?  :Wink: 

piuttosto per gli aggionramenti installa il gentoolkit e vai di glsacheck.

Per il resto è consigliabile una lettura approfondita del security howto di gentoo.

per il FS che supporta le quote, a quanto ne so io, tra i FS citati solo XFS le supporta nativamente. reiser4 in un ambiente di produzione mi sembra un po' azzardato.

----------

## flocchini

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io sono dell'opinione che su un server di produzione meno si tocca meglio è, quindi aggiornerei solo lo stretto indispensabile.

 

straquoto... di solito blindo con iptables e tocco il meno possibile, tenendo conto che cmq i miei server non vanno molto oltre samba e posta in ambienti soho.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Metti una bella ext3 e non ci pensare più. O al massimi Reiser3.

 

Un giorno o l'altro preparo 2 macchine gemelle, una reiser3 e l'altra ext3 e mi diverto a spegnerle selvaggiamente fino a qdo uno dei 2 fs cede. Cosi' avro' finalmente chiaro chi dei 2 e' piu' robusto. Fino a quel momento, usero' anche io ext3

Pero ora ho sempre installato da grp e ho aggiornato solo i pacchetti piu' sensibili o installato ex-novo cio' che mancava... Di fatto su un server e' difficile che si cerchi l'ottimizzazione estrema e visto che tanto compileri con flag "tranquille", tanto vale usare i pacchetti che qno ha gia' compilato per me il piu' delle volte con le stesse ottimizzazioni.

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi ero perso questa riga...

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Meglio Reiserfs4 o XFS come filesystem che gestisca anche le quote disco?Grazie mille in anticipo

 

a parte il fatto che in generale ReiserFS è un file system che sacrifica a sicurezza per le prestazioni, Reiser4 NON È ANCORA STABILE, nonostante quello che insinuano molti. fai un giro su kerneltrap o dai un occhio alla LKML (Linux Kernel Mailing List) per renderti conto di cosa valga effettivamente Reiser e di come venga considerato da gente come Morton, Cox, Torvalds, Tosatti, Arcangeli, ecc...

nel tuo caso particolsare Reiser4 su un server è un chiaro segno di follia (avrei voluto scrivere altro, ma temevo ti offendessi).

Su un server usa una soluzione ampiamente stabile e collaudata, il che vuol dire "usa ext2 o ext3". Usa XFS solo se ne hai la reale esigenza, e non credere che XFS sia il solo a supportare quota, security labels, ACL, e chissà che altro... quello di cui hai bisogno per gestire un server te lo da qualuque file system

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Usa XFS solo se ne hai la reale esigenza

 

Si può andare tranquilli con xfs.. è bello solido, su  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

sento puzza di flame... per favore astenetevi dai commenti sui vari FS in merito a chi è più o meno sicuro [chissà poi in base a che paramentri]  :Rolling Eyes:  . Un buon UPS [che penso il ns amico avrà visto che ha come obiettivo un uptime massimo] risolve molte più pare di un qualunque FS journaled.

analiziamo i vari FS in merito alle loro capacità di supportare le quote, che è la feature richiesta.

Quali FS la supportano? a che prezzo?

XFS               supporto nativo nel kernel senza bisogno di patch, feature stabile inserita da lungo tempo

resier3          l'ultima volta che mi ero informato necessitava di patch che peraltro non erano presenti per le ultime release dei kernel 2.6 [è cambiato qualche cosa?]

reiser4           fuori categoria per via della sua gioventù, anche se son curioso di sapere, supporta le quote di default o via plugin?

jfs                 mboh

ext2              mboh

ext3              mboh 

sotto a chi tocca  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   [CUT]
> 
> Usa XFS solo se ne hai la reale esigenza 
> 
> Si può andare tranquilli con xfs.. è bello solido, su 

 

ora sì... il problema è quando si usa un kernel 2.4, nel quale non è mai diventato stabile.

personalmente è un problema che non ho, perché tutte le mie macchine in produzione usano XFS con kernel 2.6. una sola volta ho fatto il tentativo con kernel 2.4 e non ho avuto problemi, ma mi ritengo fortunato.  :Confused: 

il problema deriva da tutto il background ereditato da IRIX quando ne è stato fatto il port su Linux. Spesso si sono scoperto race conditions abbastanza gravi... con il kernel 2.6, però, la situazione è abbastanza stabile, ed è raro vedere aggiornamenti massicci del supporto XFS nel kernel.  :Smile: 

Ciò non autorizza, comunque, a sentirsi al sicuro  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> sento puzza di flame... per favore astenetevi dai commenti sui vari FS in merito a chi è più o meno sicuro [chissà poi in base a che paramentri]  

 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Un buon UPS [che penso il ns amico avrà visto che ha come obiettivo un uptime massimo] risolve molte più pare di un qualunque FS journaled.

 

trascuri i VERI problemi che ccondizionano la scelta del file system. come si comportano i suddetti quando ti trovi in una situazione tipo:

- creo dei file, di dimensioni diverse, fino al GB o oltre

- mentre li sto creando inizio già a modificarli

- mentre li modifico, con un altro processo, li cancello

- dopo che li ho cancellati con il secondo processo, li chiudo con il primo salvando le modifiche

e varie cose simpatiche di questo tipo. sono questi i problemi a cui deve far fronte un file system, non il journal.

anzi, se ho la certezza che la macchina non si spegnerà mai in modo irregolare, non ci metto nemmeno il journal, così accontento quelli che vogliono il file system veloce.

comunque, se devi provare un file system, conviene che gli fracassi le balle per davvero, e ad una resa dei conti simile, pochissimi sopravvivono.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> analiziamo i vari FS in merito alle loro capacità di supportare le quote, che è la feature richiesta.
> 
> Quali FS la supportano? a che prezzo?
> 
> XFS               supporto nativo nel kernel senza bisogno di patch, feature stabile inserita da lungo tempo
> ...

 

di reiser non me ne sono mai preoccupato perché l'ho sempre giudicato molto male.

per gli altri, ho sempre usato regolarmente quote su ext2, e ext3, basta solo compilare il supporto nel kernel.

per quanto riguarda JFS, l'ho trovato ottimo, se non fosse che ha un forte impatto sulla CPU. se stai a sentire IBM, è un file system velocissimo... al tempo! è veloce su una macchina veloce e ben fornita di RAM. per le quote, invece, non ho mai avuto modo di provarle.

non so se sono stato fortunato o cosa... ma ad oggi è l'unico file system che non mi ha mai dato nessun tipo di rogna (ma nemmeno delle più stupide, come un controllo forzato del disco) ed è l'unico che mi ha permesso di recuperare i dati anche in caso di danno fisico al disco rigido!!!

----------

## X-Drum

pt ragazzi:

la guerra santa dei filesystems part II!!!

basta abbiamo constatato l'ultima volta che ognuno ha

opinioni differenti in merito e che discussioni del genere

non possono fare altro che alimentare flambate!!!

perciò una volta per tutte:

mettete su il filesystem che vi pare e smettete di fare domande

del tipo: quale è il miglior fs bla bla bla  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## flocchini

boh io nn ho visto sinceramente tutto questo spirito da flame... c'e' chi ha chiesto un consiglio e chi ha riportato le proprie opinioni...vabbe'  :Rolling Eyes:   In quasi 2 anni di frequentazione i post che ho visto degenerare in flame si contano sulle dita di una mano  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> boh io nn ho visto sinceramente tutto questo spirito da flame... c'e' chi ha chiesto un consiglio e chi ha riportato le proprie opinioni...vabbe'   In quasi 2 anni di frequentazione i post che ho visto degenerare in flame si contano sulle dita di una mano 

 

Quoto in pieno... Si sta discutendo molto tranquillamente, mha...  :Rolling Eyes: 

@k.gothmog : intendevo con un kenel 2.6 e in ogni caso, mi sentirei sicuro "relativamente", non sarei mai così pazzo da sentirmi sicuro in termini assoluti  :Razz: 

JFS come ho detto in altri threads aperti è ottimo e molto solido. Confermo l'impatto sulla CPU e ci tengo a precisare che è un fs davvero veloce ma solo sui files di grandi dimensioni.

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

ei mods...

mettiamo un thread chilometrico sticky con topic: "Filesystem Arena"  :Laughing: 

Il problema non sono i flame...

il punto e' che la discussione finisce sempre sul disquisire quale sia il migliore.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Magari so tardo io... ma a questo punto, siccome il problema sono le quote [al buon kaio interessan queste] e dalle risposte che ne son venute fuori, volete dire che l'unico FS che a bisogno di patch apposite per le quote è il reiser3? tutti gli altri, ext2 compreso, includono già di default questa feature?

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> tutti gli altri, ext2 compreso, includono già di default questa feature?

 

Credo proprio di si, anche se non la ho mai selezionata ricordo che la voce relativa alle quote nella configurazione del kernel era già presente sicuramente dalla serie 2.0.x (ma forse anche dalla 1.2).

E all'epoca il filesystem era (praticamente) solo ext2.

xchris, buona l'idea della "Filesystem Arena" mi sa che la mettiamo nel TODO  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

altre info sulle quote e reiser: http://www.namesys.com/faq.html#quota

Sull'FTP di SuSE ci sono delle patch ed è probabile che nel loro kernel straptchato ci siano già applicate [non a caso è uno degli sponsor del progetto] peccato però che facciano riferimento a kernel relativamente anziani... uff speriamo che reiser4 arrivi presto nel 2.6 con il suo carico di novità, plugin inclusi  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il file system dico solo usane uno journaled (ext3, reiserfs3, xfs,...) e ti sconsiglio caldamente di mettere reiser4. poi penso che gli altri abbiano vantaggi e svantaggi ma penso che tutti siano stabili per mettere su un server di produzione (comunque se i dati sono importanti un bel raid io lo metterei)

----------

## !equilibrium

solo una precisazione, se vorrai usare XFS e quota ti conviene dare una lettura a questo: http://oss.sgi.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=236

ma soprattutto di leggerti la documentazione xfsprogs/doc/README.quota 

altrimenti il quota system non si attiverà correttamente.

----------

## kaio

Grazie a tutti per gli interventi, credo che userò xfs solo per le partizioni che richiedono la gestione della quota disco e per tutto il resto reiserfs3.6

Invece per quanto riguarda il tipo di installazione sono ancora indeciso tra GRP o stage3...

Ah "dimenticavo" di dirvi la finalità del server, questa macchina deve andare in una webfarm e offrire servizi di hosting

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti per gli interventi, credo che userò xfs solo per le partizioni che richiedono la gestione della quota disco e per tutto il resto reiserfs3.6
> 
> Invece per quanto riguarda il tipo di installazione sono ancora indeciso tra GRP o stage3...
> 
> Ah "dimenticavo" di dirvi la finalità del server, questa macchina deve andare in una webfarm e offrire servizi di hosting

 

ne GRP ne stage3, ma solo stage1

e seguendo il manuale di Gentoo Hardened con SELinux.

----------

## kaio

Perchè dici da stage1 e non da stage3?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Perchè dici da stage1 e non da stage3?

 

perchè fare un server di hosting sarebbe utile e consigliato farlo con un'installazione Gentoo Hardened, e non con un'installazione normale;

e se non ricordo male e non vengo smentito, non mi sembra ci sia lo stage3 per Gentoo-Hardened.

IMHO (è da folli fare un server web pubblico con GRP o stage3, io tutti i miei web server li faccio partendo da stage1)

----------

## kaio

Cmq sia successivamente ci metterei hardened-dev-sources

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Cmq sia successivamente ci metterei grsec + pax

 

si ma Gentoo-Hardened non è solo Gentoo+grsec+pax, è molto altro, ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata approfondita visto che stai per fare un server pubblico e non un server di stampa: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> la guerra santa dei filesystems part II!!!

 

ma no, dai... a me sembra se ne stia parlando tranquillamente. ognuno porta la sua. fine  :Smile: 

tra l'altro... proprio ora me ne è venuta in mente un'altra...

se io dovessi preparare una macchina per prooduzione mi porrei il problema di fare in modo che possa durare il più possibile.

a questo proposito a me pare buona cosa metterci sopra il buon LVM, così, metti caso che un domani vogio cambiare la geografia del disco, lo posso fare senza troppo sbattimento  :Smile: 

se si prende la strada LVM le scelte possibili sono solo tre: Reiser3, XFS e JFS. il file system ext* non permettono il resizing dinamico delle partizioni, ma esigono il riavvio della macchina, il che vanifica il fatto di usare LVM

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per il file system dico solo usane uno journaled (ext3, reiserfs3, xfs,...) e ti sconsiglio caldamente di mettere reiser4. poi penso che gli altri abbiano vantaggi e svantaggi ma penso che tutti siano stabili per mettere su un server di produzione (comunque se i dati sono importanti un bel raid io lo metterei)

 

la mia personalissima idea di "server di produzione" è una macchina attaccata ad un gruppo di continuità, e con un demone di gestione che gira in background e che segnali la mancanza dell'alimentazione e che faccia lo shoudown in caso di batteria insufficiente.

in queste condizioni la macchina non si spegnerà mai bruscamente, se non in seguito a danni GRAVI, ed il journal diventa a questo punto superfluo. solo un impiego di spazio e risorse

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> in queste condizioni la macchina non si spegnerà mai bruscamente, se non in seguito a danni GRAVI, ed il journal diventa a questo punto superfluo. solo un impiego di spazio e risorse

 

Si verissimo ma preferisco avere una sicurezza in piu' sprecando qualche MB, al giorno d'oggi non ha molto senso risparmiare su MB visto i costi (chiaro che sempre un moderazione ci deve essere)

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la mia personalissima idea di "server di produzione" è una macchina attaccata ad un gruppo di continuità, e con un demone di gestione che gira in background e che segnali la mancanza dell'alimentazione e che faccia lo shoudown in caso di batteria insufficiente.
> 
> in queste condizioni la macchina non si spegnerà mai bruscamente, se non in seguito a danni GRAVI, ed il journal diventa a questo punto superfluo. solo un impiego di spazio e risorse

 

Non mi sembra un grande spreco di risorse si tratta di qualche mega e nemmeno di tutti sti cicli di CPU.

----------

## .:chrome:.

@gutter

@fedeliallalinea

chiedo scusa. mi sono espresso male.

in realtà la riflessione nasceva dal fatto che è stato tirato in ballo JFS che, almeno secondo la mia esperienza, è un ottimo file system, che però ha un impatto non indifferente sulla CPU, dovuto (per quanto mi è dato sapere) al particolare sistema di journaling che implementa, molto complesso.

da qui la mia considerazione: se ho una macchina limitata e comunque sta sempre accesa posso anche rinunciare al journal

ok. adesso è tutto intero. spero vada meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se ho una macchina limitata e comunque sta sempre accesa posso anche rinunciare al journal
> 
> ok. adesso è tutto intero. spero vada meglio 

 

Per quanto possa essere limitata una macchina che deve fare da server sono sempre dell'opinione che il journal non possa influire in maniera così drastica sulle prestazioni.

----------

## kaio

sottoscrivo in pieno!

----------

